# help with a cot design



## m.manon804 (18 Jan 2011)

i was hoping for some help on ideas for a cot, im bored of all the usual store bought ones so i thought i would make a cot for upcoming child number 3! very excited and having he/she sleep in a cot crafted by his/her dad is just gonna feel so nice, ultimate parental protection i feel, 24 hours a day!!
anyone seen anything good recently? or made anything that may inspire me?
before you start sending me complicated technological stuff... im a pencil and paper kinda guy, not even really familiar with a ruler... all very stuff my deisgn process!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Jan 2011)

I like these ones, though they are nothing really special http://www.babyclearance-centre.com/blo ... leigh-cot/


----------



## xy mosian (18 Jan 2011)

Never made a cot. Made a rocking crib, once. Please check you can get a mattress to fit before you cut wood  

xy


----------



## Jacob (18 Jan 2011)

You get some spectacular period cots (cradles - wots the difference?) in Wallace Nutting "Furniture Treasury". Amazon, or Abe books. I just bought one for 67p plus post from USA, total £5.18.
It's very common in USA hence cheap second hand.
Could photo a few pages if you are interested.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (18 Jan 2011)

I think the difference is cradles' rock/swing.


----------



## PETERG (7 May 2012)

Dont bother making a rocking crib they grow out of it very quickly!! 6 months if your luck!y make a sleigh cot bed they can use it from newborn to toddler and use it as a sofa when they have out grown the bed


----------



## marcros (8 May 2012)

xy mosian":1162kq71 said:


> Never made a cot. Made a rocking crib, once. Please check you can get a mattress to fit before you cut wood
> 
> xy



There is a place in Leeds that can order you any size mattress if necessary- they mentioned it when we bought some stuff. I am not sure if they do mail order, but could find you the details of needs be.

If they do them, then other places must too.


----------

